# Sage Barista Express BES875



## Agaskory (9 mo ago)

Hello,
My Sage machine stopped working mid- coffee… no water is coming and not a sound… when turning on all the light are working properly as well as the grinder, but there is no warming up noise. When I press the cup button there is a “click ” sound, but nothing else is happening. Machine is 3 years old and had been religiously maintained, cleaned, discalced. Is it a pump issue? Any suggestions? Thanks in advance…


----------

